# Microtonal Serialism



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Is this a thing? I guarantee it is but does anyone know any examples of it?


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

It's like one of those obscure Japanese chefs in some obscure prefecture who serves a rare and raw fish that one must eat with micro-chopsticks. I know it's a thing but I've never tried it. Not sure I'm missing anything but how would *I* know?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Contemporary microtonal composition came about partly in reaction against Serialism, so the combination of the two is pretty rare. Ben Johnston is the notable exception. Johnston employs microtonality in nearly all of his works, often in combination with his own highly distinctive variant of serial technique.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Contemporary microtonal composition came about partly in reaction against Serialism, so the combination of the two is pretty rare. Ben Johnston is the notable exception. Johnston employs microtonality in nearly all of his works, often in combination with his own highly distinctive variant of serial technique.


Ah good ol' Ben Johnston. I'll check this out, thanks.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

This is all over my head. The Ben Johnston piece wasn't bad actually.

I think it would be perfect background music for a reading of Finnegan's wake. I'll try it.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Contemporary microtonal composition came about partly in reaction against Serialism, so the combination of the two is pretty rare. Ben Johnston is the notable exception. Johnston employs microtonality in nearly all of his works, often in combination with his own highly distinctive variant of serial technique.


???

Ben Johnston uses just intonation, not microtonal equal temperament as far as I know. Such a system inherently conflicts with serialism. We are definitely looking for composers who wrote in __-EDO.

If I recall correctly one of Blackwood's microtonal etudes might be serialist. But I can't remember which one!

Edit: the ones I listened to sound tonal, so I'm probably wrong about this


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Not serial, not tonal either, and there are microtones, is this what you want?


----------

